# VapeCon 2017 Cloud Chasing Competition !!



## shaunnadan

*VapeCon 2017 Cloud Chasing Competition !!*
--- brought to you by *ECIGSSA* ---
​Do you have the biggest clouds? Think you have what it takes to impress the judges at VapeCon2017?

ECIGSSA will be hosting the *Cloud Chasing Competition* at VapeCon 2017 on the 26th August 2017 at Heartfelt Arena, PTA (https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vapecon-2017-sat-26-aug-save-the-date-and-rsvp.t32839/)

We invite you to RSVP for this epic contest by commenting below with "*Im Interested*".


*The prizes for the top placings in this event are going to be superb. *We will announce those soon!


*--- Rules ---*

There will be a Preliminary round followed by a knock-out round
Contestants are each given a number and will impress the judges with their clouds against the official VapeCon Cloud-Banner. Each contestant will have one attempt at getting onto the leaderboard. The top 8 entrants will then chase back to back through a process of elimination.

You may use *any atty, mod and build that you want*. (Please ensure you are using safe batteries)
Each Contestant will be allowed to compete with their own juice of choice. *Yes! you can bring your Own Juice*

Each Contestant will be offered plain VG (95% VG and 5% PG) to compete with if they do choose to use it.

Each contestant gets 1 attempt per round.

Judges will decide based on the following:
Distance of cloud
Density of cloud


If they cannot decide they will ask you to try again

Please guys don't give the judges a hard time (Respect their decision) as this will be a fun event and the judging can be very tricky.

We are going to be limiting the total number of entrants to 40 cloud chasers. We have currently reserved 30 slots on the RSVP list here and an additional 10 slots for those that would like to register on the day. The RSVP list below is for yourself only. 1 entry per forum name only please.
Those who would like to enter on the day need to register with @shaunnadan or one of the members in the Admin & Moderator team at the ECIGSSA stand before 11:00AM. No late entries will be allowed.
The time of the event on the day will be announced soon.

*Have Fun and get ready to show off your Huge Clouds!*

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## shaunnadan

Index of VapeCon 2017 Cloud Chasing competitors :

@DamianTyczy - Entry Post
@raihaan - Entry Post
@Nicholas - Entry Post
@Stephen Grabe - Entry Post
@kittyjvr1 - Entry Post
@jacques.coetzee - Entry Post
@DJ Beebz - Entry Post
@Ahmed Kara - Entry Post
@ASCIIcat - Entry Post
@MY Vape E-liquids - Entry Post
@Yusuf Cape Vaper - Entry Post
@Faheem 'Zyzz' Khan - Entry Post
@SEAN P - Entry Post
@Jivesh - Entry Post
@stroes - Entry Post
@Eliz-mari - Entry Post
@4.2volts - Entry Post
@BATMAN - Entry Post
@Duann - Entry Post
@Enrico123 - Entry Post
@Ivan149 - Entry Post
@Riaan Aitkem - Entry Post
@Jaypstagrammar - Entry Post
@chris17 - Entry Post
@Dave557 - Entry Post
@FaMZo - Entry Post
@Cameron whittle - Entry Post
@camz_boss - Entry Post
@MC Barnard - Entry Post
@Madz_Vap3 - Entry Post
@MartinThor - Entry Post

In the true spirit of vapers not being able to count when it comes to buying 'just ONE more mod', the above '30' contestants are all confirmed for the Cloud Comp lineup for VapeCon 2017 !
We all know life happens, so please make a point to confirm your attendance before 11:00 AM with either @shaunnadan or one of the ECIGSSA admin / mod team at stand no M11.

Enjoy yourselves, but remember to listen for announcements on the day, as preliminary rounds for the Cloud Chasing Competition start at 12:00 PM sharp!

The VapeCon schedule is accessible at :
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vapecon-2017-schedule-for-the-day.t41042/

If you get lost on your way to stand M11, limited printed floor plans is available on the day and also accessible at http://vapecon.co.za/?page_id=2117

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## DamianTyczy

shaunnadan said:


> reserved for index


*Im Interested. Thank you @Silver @Rob Fisher @shaunnadan sorry*

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

This is going to be epic!

Thank you @shaunnadan !


----------



## raihaan

I'm interested too!!

Sent from my EVA-L19 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Nicholas

Im Interested

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Stephen Grabe

I AM INTERESTED

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## kittyjvr1

I AM INTRESTED. HOPE FOR MORE WOMAN CONTESTANTS....❤❤❤❤

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## jacques.coetzee

I am interested

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Silver

jacques.coetzee said:


> I am interested



Welcome to the forum @jacques.coetzee 
When you get a chance, feel free to introduce yourself to the community here:
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/introduce-yourselves.t24/page-463#post-566696


----------



## Beebz

I'm interested! Keen to get ranked!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Ahmed Kara

shaunnadan said:


> reserved for index


Hey there guys, I'm interested too!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa

TFV12 at 300watts

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Stosta

I can't wait to see how quickly these slots disappear when the prizes are announced...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ASCIIcat

I'm interested

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## MY Vape E-liquids

Definitely interested!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

Interested! I'm in 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Silver

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> Interested! I'm in
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



The 2016 champ steps up to defend....

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## shaunnadan

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> Interested! I'm in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mr @Yusuf Cape Vaper !

Here to defend his title of VapeCon 2016 Cloud Chasing Champion

Will he reign supreme or be knocked off his throne?

One thing is for sure.... Clouds are Coming

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Faheem 'Zyzz' Khan

Interested.. I'm in.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## SEAN P

Im interested

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Jivesh

*Im Interested*

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## stroes

Im interested

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Eliz-mari

I'm interested if there is going to be a ladies comp aswell


----------



## kittyjvr1

Eliz-mari said:


> I'm interested if there is going to be a ladies comp aswell


Im game and entre. Well done which more want to entre

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## 4.2volts

I'm interested! This is going to be mega epic!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## BATMAN

Hi Im Interested

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

BATMAN said:


> Hi Im Interested



Batman chasing clouds

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## BATMAN

haha =)
Sorry guys this is the first time that I have joined an online community,super amped!
What was the distance that last years winner (Yusuf) blew ??

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

BATMAN said:


> haha =)
> Sorry guys this is the first time that I have joined an online community,super amped!
> What was the distance that last years winner (Yusuf) blew ??



Welcome @BATMAN - I think you are going to enjoy it here.
Nice avatar pic 

Last year Yusuf's cloud actually was so long it went outside the Arena.
Our rulers on the stage could not measure it.
It was probably around 32 metres long!




only kidding....


Can't remember - maybe @shaunnadan can recall - but it was HUGE

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## BATMAN

Silver said:


> Welcome @BATMAN - I think you are going to enjoy it here.
> Nice avatar pic
> 
> Last year Yusuf's cloud actually was so long it went outside the Arena.
> Our rulers on the stage could not measure it.
> It was probably around 32 metres long!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only kidding....
> 
> 
> Can't remember - maybe @shaunnadan can recall - but it was HUGE


Haha Silver,that pic is dedicated to you man
Im sure Im going to love this.

Just trying to figure out if we stand a chance or not

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

BATMAN said:


> Haha Silver,that pic is dedicated to you man
> Im sure Im going to love this.
> 
> Just trying to figure out if we stand a chance or not



You know @BATMAN - the old saying - it's not whether you win or lose but how you play the game.
Well that kind of sums up the spirit here.

While there are serious prizes to be won - this competition is more about the community spirit behind it, taking part and having fun

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BATMAN

Silver said:


> You know @BATMAN - the old saying - it's not whether you win or lose but how you play the game.
> Well that kind of sums up the spirit here.
> 
> While there are serious prizes to be won - this competition is more about the community spirit behind it, taking part and having fun


You're absolutely right, I just cant wait to be there.
Unfortunately I had missed out last year.

Does anybody have any idea what would be a good time to get there though?
I've heard that the queues are looooong


----------



## shaunnadan

BATMAN said:


> You're absolutely right, I just cant wait to be there.
> Unfortunately I had missed out last year.
> 
> Does anybody have any idea what would be a good time to get there though?
> I've heard that the queues are looooong



5:30am .... but what do I know 

And while waiting patiently outside please bring along a flask of coffee to pass through the gate

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## BATMAN

shaunnadan said:


> 5:30am .... but what do I know
> 
> And while waiting patiently outside please bring along a flask of coffee to pass through the gate


Haha Will do bro.
Are we allowed to bring snacks and bags through the entrance?


----------



## shaunnadan

BATMAN said:


> Haha Will do bro.
> Are we allowed to bring snacks and bags through the entrance?



there are multiple food vendors that will be on offer this year 

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vapecon-2017-food-vendors.t40553/

no need to bring outside snacks !

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## BATMAN

shaunnadan said:


> there are multiple food vendors that will be on offer this year
> 
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vapecon-2017-food-vendors.t40553/
> 
> no need to bring outside snacks !


thanks bro!!


----------



## Duann

Im interested.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Enrico123

shaunnadan said:


> View attachment 103638
> 
> 
> 
> *VapeCon 2017 Cloud Chasing Competition !!*
> --- brought to you by *ECIGSSA* ---
> ​Do you have the biggest clouds? Think you have what it takes to impress the judges at VapeCon2017?
> 
> ECIGSSA will be hosting the *Cloud Chasing Competition* at VapeCon 2017 on the 26th August 2017 at Heartfelt Arena, PTA (https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vapecon-2017-sat-26-aug-save-the-date-and-rsvp.t32839/)
> 
> We invite you to RSVP for this epic contest by commenting below with "*Im Interested*".
> 
> 
> *The prizes for the top placings in this event are going to be superb. *We will announce those soon!
> 
> 
> *--- Rules ---*
> 
> There will be a Preliminary round followed by a knock-out round
> Contestants are each given a number and will impress the judges with their clouds against the official VapeCon Cloud-Banner. Each contestant will have one attempt at getting onto the leaderboard. The top 8 entrants will then chase back to back through a process of elimination.
> 
> You may use *any atty, mod and build that you want*. (Please ensure you are using safe batteries)
> Each Contestant will be allowed to compete with their own juice of choice. *Yes! you can bring your Own Juice*
> 
> Each Contestant will be offered plain VG (95% VG and 5% PG) to compete with if they do choose to use it.
> 
> Each contestant gets 1 attempt per round.
> 
> Judges will decide based on the following:
> Distance of cloud
> Density of cloud
> 
> 
> If they cannot decide they will ask you to try again
> 
> Please guys don't give the judges a hard time (Respect their decision) as this will be a fun event and the judging can be very tricky.
> 
> We are going to be limiting the total number of entrants to 40 cloud chasers. We have currently reserved 30 slots on the RSVP list here and an additional 10 slots for those that would like to register on the day. The RSVP list below is for yourself only. 1 entry per forum name only please.
> Those who would like to enter on the day need to register with @shaunnadan or one of the members in the Admin & Moderator team at the ECIGSSA stand before 11:00AM. No late entries will be allowed.
> The time of the event on the day will be announced soon.
> 
> *Have Fun and get ready to show off your Huge Clouds!*


I'm interested

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Ivan149

Interested

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BATMAN

Hi again guys.
I needed some advice,if it isn't too much trouble.
I am trying to improve on my distance when blowing clouds using my vgod dripper,but I constantly cough whenever I start with my exhale.
The problem is that whenever I tone it down a bit I lose a considerable amount of distance.
Any ideas as to why?could it be the lack of airflow?


----------



## Silver

BATMAN said:


> Hi again guys.
> I needed some advice,if it isn't too much trouble.
> I am trying to improve on my distance when blowing clouds using my vgod dripper,but I constantly cough whenever I start with my exhale.
> The problem is that whenever I tone it down a bit I lose a considerable amount of distance.
> Any ideas as to why?could it be the lack of airflow?



Hi @BATMAN 
I am no cloud blower but perhaps its something with your juice that is making you cough
Maybe try high VG (say 90%) and zero nic and very mild flavour or flavourless


----------



## Riaan Aitkem

I'm interested.


----------



## Jaypstagrammar

I'm interested!


----------



## chris17

im intrested


----------



## Dave557

I am definitely interested, been waiting all year for this!


----------



## shaunnadan

There are still 4 more slots available to RSVP

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## BATMAN

Silver said:


> Hi @BATMAN
> I am no cloud blower but perhaps its something with your juice that is making you cough
> Maybe try high VG (say 90%) and zero nic and very mild flavour or flavourless


Hi Silver

My apologies,I thought i had posted my reply.
I have tried the max plain vg,but it still happens.
However,I suspect that the VGOD dripper doesnt have enough airflow for the big hits that I am taking.Was messing around with my TFV12 (which has brilliant airflow) and found that i hadnt coughed at all

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaunnadan

BATMAN said:


> Hi Silver
> 
> My apologies,I thought i had posted my reply.
> I have tried the max plain vg,but it still happens.
> However,I suspect that the VGOD dripper doesnt have enough airflow for the big hits that I am taking.Was messing around with my TFV12 (which has brilliant airflow) and found that i hadnt coughed at all



what wattage range are you on and whats your build resistance?


----------



## BATMAN

shaunnadan said:


> what wattage range are you on and whats your build resistance?


I use a Tesla 2/3 so I use it between the power 2 & 3 options.
I currently have a 5 wrap,3mm 20 ga kanthal A1 build.


----------



## BATMAN

BATMAN said:


> I use a Tesla 2/3 so I use it between the power 2 & 3 options.
> I currently have a 5 wrap,3mm 20 ga kanthal A1 build.


Oh sorry and its currently on 0.12 ohms


----------



## shaunnadan

BATMAN said:


> Oh sorry and its currently on 0.12 ohms


can you post a pic of the build


----------



## BATMAN

shaunnadan said:


> can you post a pic of the build





shaunnadan said:


> can you post a pic of the build


I dont have the dripper with me at work today but i will attempt to send it this evening.
could the build also give these kind of issues?


----------



## FaMZo

shaunnadan said:


> View attachment 103638
> 
> 
> 
> *VapeCon 2017 Cloud Chasing Competition !!*
> --- brought to you by *ECIGSSA* ---
> ​Do you have the biggest clouds? Think you have what it takes to impress the judges at VapeCon2017?
> 
> ECIGSSA will be hosting the *Cloud Chasing Competition* at VapeCon 2017 on the 26th August 2017 at Heartfelt Arena, PTA (https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vapecon-2017-sat-26-aug-save-the-date-and-rsvp.t32839/)
> 
> We invite you to RSVP for this epic contest by commenting below with "*Im Interested*".
> 
> 
> *The prizes for the top placings in this event are going to be superb. *We will announce those soon!
> 
> 
> *--- Rules ---*
> 
> There will be a Preliminary round followed by a knock-out round
> Contestants are each given a number and will impress the judges with their clouds against the official VapeCon Cloud-Banner. Each contestant will have one attempt at getting onto the leaderboard. The top 8 entrants will then chase back to back through a process of elimination.
> 
> You may use *any atty, mod and build that you want*. (Please ensure you are using safe batteries)
> Each Contestant will be allowed to compete with their own juice of choice. *Yes! you can bring your Own Juice*
> 
> Each Contestant will be offered plain VG (95% VG and 5% PG) to compete with if they do choose to use it.
> 
> Each contestant gets 1 attempt per round.
> 
> Judges will decide based on the following:
> Distance of cloud
> Density of cloud
> 
> 
> If they cannot decide they will ask you to try again
> 
> Please guys don't give the judges a hard time (Respect their decision) as this will be a fun event and the judging can be very tricky.
> 
> We are going to be limiting the total number of entrants to 40 cloud chasers. We have currently reserved 30 slots on the RSVP list here and an additional 10 slots for those that would like to register on the day. The RSVP list below is for yourself only. 1 entry per forum name only please.
> Those who would like to enter on the day need to register with @shaunnadan or one of the members in the Admin & Moderator team at the ECIGSSA stand before 11:00AM. No late entries will be allowed.
> The time of the event on the day will be announced soon.
> 
> *Have Fun and get ready to show off your Huge Clouds!*


I'm interested...


----------



## Cameron whittle

I'm interested


----------



## FaMZo

Hey bro, your supposed to reply to the thread not my reply...just letting u know so u can get into the cloud comp


----------



## Silver

FaMZo said:


> Hey bro, your supposed to reply to the thread not my reply...just letting u know so u can get into the cloud comp



Hey @FaMZo - you have a serious cloud going on in your avatar pic!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BATMAN

shaunnadan said:


> can you post a pic of the build


Howsit bro

Sorry for not posting the pic,i took the coils out because i thought i had a buyer for it.
ive just purchased a Mason 24 though and the airflow is INSANE.
I still suffer with the cough, not as often,but it is there-just placed a 20 ga parallel with 26 ga (both kanthal) with 5 wraps and an id of 3mm.
will post a pic shortly


----------



## Silver

BATMAN said:


> Howsit bro
> 
> Sorry for not posting the pic,i took the coils out because i thought i had a buyer for it.
> ive just purchased a Mason 24 though and the airflow is INSANE.
> I still suffer with the cough, not as often,but it is there-just placed a 20 ga parallel with 26 ga (both kanthal) with 5 wraps and an id of 3mm.
> will post a pic shortly



Don't worry @BATMAN
On the day I will give you a toot of some tobacco juice - I think it might help to sort out your cough

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## BATMAN

Silver said:


> Don't worry @BATMAN
> On the day I will give you a toot of some tobacco juice - I think it might help to sort out your cough


You guys are legends


----------



## Stosta

28 spots taken!

That means that there are only two left available for this thread, and then 10 open on the day!

Guys if you can even vaguely blow a cloud you will want to book one of these spots and stand a chance to win one of the INSANE prizes up for grabs!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## FaMZo

Silver said:


> Hey @FaMZo - you have a serious cloud going on in your avatar pic!


It's what's coming to vapecon with me ￼

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Silver

FaMZo said:


> It's what's coming to vapecon with me ￼



Wow, ok!
We will be watching you!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BATMAN

Hi Guys

I have booked online and selected the 'print my tickets' option but its printing both tickets on an A4 page.
Is this fine for entry into Vapecon?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DamianTyczy

BATMAN said:


> I have booked online and selected the 'print my tickets' option but its printing both tickets on an A4 page.
> Is this fine for entry into Vapecon?


Yes it is bud. They will probably scan both bar codes. Or you could just cut it in half.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

BATMAN said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I have booked online and selected the 'print my tickets' option but its printing both tickets on an A4 page.
> Is this fine for entry into Vapecon?



Yip, as @DamianTyczy says, thats fine

If its two of you together, its fine to have both tickets on one page. The scanning staff will scan them both.

If however you have one for a friend who *wont* be with you in the queue, it will be better to cut the tickets out and give your friend their separate ticket, not the page of two.

Reason is that if they scan a ticket that has already been scanned it wont be valid and you wont be able to get in with it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BATMAN

Thanks guys,sorry for the thousand questions

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ASCIIcat

BATMAN said:


> Thanks guys,sorry for the thousand questions


Well the only way to know is to ask questions.. Imagine not knowing anything and the chaotic day you just avoided by asking them

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## camz_boss

I'm interested 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## BATMAN

ASCIIcat said:


> Well the only way to know is to ask questions.. Imagine not knowing anything and the chaotic day you just avoided by asking them


well said !


----------



## MC Barnard

Im interested


----------



## Madz_Vap3

I'm interested

please help, this is my first vapecon and i don't know what to do

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BATMAN

Madz_Vap3 said:


> I'm interested
> 
> please help, this is my first vapecon and i don't know what to do


Madani,all you need to know is-you book your ticket,you get there,and you blow a cloud like your life depends on it

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ASCIIcat

BATMAN said:


> Madani,all you need to know is-you book your ticket,you get there,and you blow a cloud like your life depends on it


Pretty much this haha... well at least that is my plan


----------



## MartinThor

I'm Interested.


----------



## BATMAN

Morning All.

Am I correct in assuming that the 30 slots have been filled ??


----------



## DamianTyczy

BATMAN said:


> ts have


hahaha i think we over 30...but i could be wrong, only @shaunnadan can tell us that.


----------



## shaunnadan

There will be an additional 10 slots for those that would like to register on the day. 


Those who would like to enter on the day need to register with @shaunnadan or one of the members of the Admin & Moderator team at the ECIGSSA stand before 11:00 AM. No late entries will be allowed.


----------



## Cameron whittle

Can we preregister for the cloud comp?


----------



## shaunnadan

Cameron whittle said:


> Can we preregister for the cloud comp?



This RSVP thread was for pre-registration.

the only other chance to enter now will be to register on the day at VapeCon2017. This is on a first come first served basis.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ChrisAngel447

Are all 40 spaces full or can some still register?


----------



## shaunnadan

ChrisAngel447 said:


> Are all 40 spaces full or can some still register?


the only other chance to enter now will be to register on the day at VapeCon2017. This is on a first come first served basis

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DamianTyczy

Hey @shaunnadan i know you probably busy as hell this week. But may i request an index so far when you get a chance soon.


----------



## ChrisAngel447

shaunnadan said:


> the only other chance to enter now will be to register on the day at VapeCon2017. This is on a first come first served basis



Awesome, thank you very much!


----------



## Steph

shaunnadan said:


> View attachment 103638
> 
> 
> 
> *VapeCon 2017 Cloud Chasing Competition !!*
> --- brought to you by *ECIGSSA* ---
> ​Do you have the biggest clouds? Think you have what it takes to impress the judges at VapeCon2017?
> 
> ECIGSSA will be hosting the *Cloud Chasing Competition* at VapeCon 2017 on the 26th August 2017 at Heartfelt Arena, PTA (https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vapecon-2017-sat-26-aug-save-the-date-and-rsvp.t32839/)
> 
> We invite you to RSVP for this epic contest by commenting below with "*Im Interested*".
> 
> 
> *The prizes for the top placings in this event are going to be superb. *We will announce those soon!
> 
> 
> *--- Rules ---*
> 
> There will be a Preliminary round followed by a knock-out round
> Contestants are each given a number and will impress the judges with their clouds against the official VapeCon Cloud-Banner. Each contestant will have one attempt at getting onto the leaderboard. The top 8 entrants will then chase back to back through a process of elimination.
> 
> You may use *any atty, mod and build that you want*. (Please ensure you are using safe batteries)
> Each Contestant will be allowed to compete with their own juice of choice. *Yes! you can bring your Own Juice*
> 
> Each Contestant will be offered plain VG (95% VG and 5% PG) to compete with if they do choose to use it.
> 
> Each contestant gets 1 attempt per round.
> 
> Judges will decide based on the following:
> Distance of cloud
> Density of cloud
> 
> 
> If they cannot decide they will ask you to try again
> 
> Please guys don't give the judges a hard time (Respect their decision) as this will be a fun event and the judging can be very tricky.
> 
> We are going to be limiting the total number of entrants to 40 cloud chasers. We have currently reserved 30 slots on the RSVP list here and an additional 10 slots for those that would like to register on the day. The RSVP list below is for yourself only. 1 entry per forum name only please.
> Those who would like to enter on the day need to register with @shaunnadan or one of the members in the Admin & Moderator team at the ECIGSSA stand before 11:00AM. No late entries will be allowed.
> The time of the event on the day will be announced soon.
> 
> *Have Fun and get ready to show off your Huge Clouds!*


Intrested if there is a ladies cloud comp


----------



## Steph

kittyjvr1 said:


> Im game and entre. Well done which more want to entre


Me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz

DamianTyczy said:


> Hey @shaunnadan i know you probably busy as hell this week. But may i request an index so far when you get a chance soon.



@DamianTyczy , the index has been updated.

The index is in the second post of this thread @ https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vapecon-2017-cloud-chasing-competition.t40656/#post-567168

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Steph

I'm intrested if there is a ladies cloud comp


----------



## Kuhlkatz

Steph said:


> I'm intrested if there is a ladies cloud comp



Hi @Steph, sorry for not responding sooner. There are some ladies that entered already, but there is no dedicated 'ladies' category. 
The pre-registered spots are filled, but you can still register for one of the remaining spots on the day (before 11:00 AM). Info in the first post of this thread.
Please ensure you do register regardless. It's a fun event, and you never know, you might just pull it off and win one of the super prizes available. 

It is well known that males suck horribly at multi-tasking, so once they hit the fire button on the mod, their minds should be overloaded by that task already, making it fair game for any female competitor

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## BATMAN

shaunnadan said:


> Index of VapeCon 2017 Cloud Chasing competitors :
> 
> @DamianTyczy - Entry Post
> @raihaan - Entry Post
> @Nicholas - Entry Post
> @Stephen Grabe - Entry Post
> @kittyjvr1 - Entry Post
> @jacques.coetzee - Entry Post
> @DJ Beebz - Entry Post
> @Ahmed Kara - Entry Post
> @ASCIIcat - Entry Post
> @MY Vape E-liquids - Entry Post
> @Yusuf Cape Vaper - Entry Post
> @Faheem 'Zyzz' Khan - Entry Post
> @SEAN P - Entry Post
> @Jivesh - Entry Post
> @stroes - Entry Post
> @Eliz-mari - Entry Post
> @4.2volts - Entry Post
> @BATMAN - Entry Post
> @Duann - Entry Post
> @Enrico123 - Entry Post
> @Ivan149 - Entry Post
> @Riaan Aitkem - Entry Post
> @Jaypstagrammar - Entry Post
> @chris17 - Entry Post
> @Dave557 - Entry Post
> @FaMZo - Entry Post
> @Cameron whittle - Entry Post
> @camz_boss - Entry Post
> @MC Barnard - Entry Post
> @Madz_Vap3 - Entry Post
> @MartinThor - Entry Post
> 
> In the true spirit of vapers not being able to count when it comes to buying 'just ONE more mod', the above '30' contestants are all confirmed for the Cloud Comp lineup for VapeCon 2017 !
> We all know life happens, so please make a point to confirm your attendance before 11:00 AM with either @shaunnadan or one of the ECIGSSA admin / mod team at stand no M11.
> 
> Enjoy yourselves, but remember to listen for announcements on the day, as preliminary rounds for the Cloud Chasing Competition start at 12:00 PM sharp!
> 
> The VapeCon schedule is accessible at :
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vapecon-2017-schedule-for-the-day.t41042/
> 
> If you get lost on your way to stand M11, limited printed floor plans is available on the day and also accessible at http://vapecon.co.za/?page_id=2117


This is going to be epic


----------



## DamianTyczy

Kuhlkatz said:


> DamianTyczy , the index has been updated.


Thank you bud. Much appriciated

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Keith Milton

I am interested


----------



## shaunnadan

Keith Milton said:


> I am interested



The pre-registered spots are filled, but you can still register for one of the remaining spots on the day (before 11:00 AM). Info in the first post of this thread.


----------



## BATMAN

Howsit guys

Are there only prizes for the top 3 participants in the cloud comp ?


----------



## shaunnadan

BATMAN said:


> Howsit guys
> 
> Are there only prizes for the top 3 participants in the cloud comp ?



yes. we have prizes for the top 3 

but we will also be having random giveaways throughout the entire day at VapeCon 2017

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## BATMAN

shaunnadan said:


> yes. we have prizes for the top 3
> 
> but we will also be having random giveaways throughout the entire day at VapeCon 2017


Thanks bro


----------



## Nizamudeen

shaunnadan said:


> Index of VapeCon 2017 Cloud Chasing competitors :
> 
> @DamianTyczy - Entry Post
> @raihaan - Entry Post
> @Nicholas - Entry Post
> @Stephen Grabe - Entry Post
> @kittyjvr1 - Entry Post
> @jacques.coetzee - Entry Post
> @DJ Beebz - Entry Post
> @Ahmed Kara - Entry Post
> @ASCIIcat - Entry Post
> @MY Vape E-liquids - Entry Post
> @Yusuf Cape Vaper - Entry Post
> @Faheem 'Zyzz' Khan - Entry Post
> @SEAN P - Entry Post
> @Jivesh - Entry Post
> @stroes - Entry Post
> @Eliz-mari - Entry Post
> @4.2volts - Entry Post
> @BATMAN - Entry Post
> @Duann - Entry Post
> @Enrico123 - Entry Post
> @Ivan149 - Entry Post
> @Riaan Aitkem - Entry Post
> @Jaypstagrammar - Entry Post
> @chris17 - Entry Post
> @Dave557 - Entry Post
> @FaMZo - Entry Post
> @Cameron whittle - Entry Post
> @camz_boss - Entry Post
> @MC Barnard - Entry Post
> @Madz_Vap3 - Entry Post
> @MartinThor - Entry Post
> 
> In the true spirit of vapers not being able to count when it comes to buying 'just ONE more mod', the above '30' contestants are all confirmed for the Cloud Comp lineup for VapeCon 2017 !
> We all know life happens, so please make a point to confirm your attendance before 11:00 AM with either @shaunnadan or one of the ECIGSSA admin / mod team at stand no M11.
> 
> Enjoy yourselves, but remember to listen for announcements on the day, as preliminary rounds for the Cloud Chasing Competition start at 12:00 PM sharp!
> 
> The VapeCon schedule is accessible at :
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vapecon-2017-schedule-for-the-day.t41042/
> 
> If you get lost on your way to stand M11, limited printed floor plans is available on the day and also accessible at http://vapecon.co.za/?page_id=2117


I am interested !


----------



## shaunnadan

Nizamudeen said:


> I am interested !


The pre-registered spots are filled, but you can still register for one of the remaining spots on the day (before 11:00 AM). Info in the first post of this thread.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JoAnne Barkhuizen

Well Im interested, doing it forbthe ladies

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Andre

JoAnne Barkhuizen said:


> Well Im interested, doing it forbthe ladies


The pre-registered spots have been filled, but you can still register for one of the remaining spots at the venue (before 11:00 AM). Info in the first post of this thread.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jivesh

Howzit everyone, anyone know where i can find the pics of this years cloud comp?


----------



## Silver

Jivesh said:


> Howzit everyone, anyone know where i can find the pics of this years cloud comp?



Hi @Jivesh 
They are still coming. 
Apologies for the delays

We are telling the story at the following thread:
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vapecon-2017-the-story-in-pictures.t42726/

Busy still with vendors now
But will move on to other aspects and the competitions later


----------

